# Car Insurance



## Teabag (10 Mar 2005)

Hi,

I need to move to a new insurance company fairly fast - I am ringing around and getting varied prices but can anyone recommend anywhere specific else ;

Axa were 1260
Hibernian were1400
AA were 1122

Thanks in advance,
Teabag.


----------



## Coyote (10 Mar 2005)

*.*

Allianz?


----------



## Statler (10 Mar 2005)

*Re:.*

Personally I have found  to be quite good. The others that came close for me were  and  There is a pretty comprehensive list here:


----------



## Teabag (11 Mar 2005)

*insurance*

Thanks, FBD worked out the best for me.


----------



## Lemurz (11 Mar 2005)

*Re: insurance*

If you add a spouse or common law partner to a policy with Hibernian the premium drops!


----------



## BeetRoot74 (11 Mar 2005)

*Re: insurance*

Tesco are joining the insurance market very soon promising better value that all existing insurers.


----------



## Statler (11 Mar 2005)

*Re: insurance*

Tesco motor insurance is being underwritten by Hibernian. In my particular case, with my particular requirements they provided the 2nd highest quote (Hibernian was 5 Euro higher for the same policy). Perhaps it will work out better value for others, but I don't hold out much hope of it resulting in significantly lower premiums generally.


----------



## ronandjohnson (14 Mar 2005)

*Re: insurance*

www.valueireland.com/tips...urance.htm

I used the template here to shop around and got my insurance down from €1800 to €750.

FBD were the providers this time around, moving from Hibernian.


----------



## demoivre (15 Mar 2005)

These were the cheapest for me by a considerable margin


----------



## stobear (15 Mar 2005)

Young lad works for me had insurance from Quinn for 4K, shopped around as its due next month, go it from 1900 from Hibernian, I suppose it depends on what profile/risk you fit into.


----------



## ronandjohnson (15 Mar 2005)

I'm never going near Quinn Direct myself. Not sure if anyone has had any experience of dealing with them, but they're notorious when it comes to accidents.

I've had a number of people mention to me that if you are hit by anyone who is insured by QD to claim personal injuries straight away - they'll pay out before you've even finished making your claim.

More recently, I know of a colleague who, while insured by them, drove into the back of another car - very lightly tipped the car, causing minor damage to the bumper.

He decided to do this without getting QD involved, but when he queried the quote from the other driver, that driver contact QD who immediately informed my colleague that they'd pay the quoted amount (overstated as it was by about €200) and that my colleague could pay them (QD) off over the next year.

Very bizarre. And the reasoning of QD? Something along the lines of them not wanting to annoy the other driver so much that they'd want to submit a personal injuries claim against them.

Very very suspect as far as I'm concerned. And such behaviour by an insurer to pay up so quickly without regard to the actual legitimate costs or damage, has to be reasoning for their sometimes unrealistically high insurance premiums.


----------



## demoivre (21 Mar 2005)

Here is  another Insurance site offering online quotes  that I saw mentioned in one of the weekend papers

www.bestquote.ie


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Mar 2005)

*Re:  Re: Car Insurance*

These guys can be competitive at times

[broken link removed]


----------

